# Fromm Gold Kibble



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am looking into kibble to start my incoming pup on when he comes home next month (pics soon).

I would like some help differentiating the products recommended for my pup. I have decided to go with Fromm based on its reputation for GSD.

I am looking into Fromm Gold, but there are two recommended types: Large Puppy Breed and Heartland Gold Large Puppy Breed.

Can someone help differentiate the two? My pup will be 12 weeks when he comes home, if the age makes a difference.

This is the link to the two types: 

Product Guide - Fromm Family Foods

Thank you!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I fed Russell the LBP Gold - I don't believe the Heartland version was out back then (he's 3 now).


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply!

I am leaning more towards the Fromm Gold LBP because it has been around longer.

I do see that heartland is grain free.

Does that make a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've gone round and round in my mind about grain free. I rotate foods and sometimes I'll buy one of the Fromms grain free foods, sometimes grains. My dogs seem to do well with both


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I used Fromm Large Breed Puppy food until 7 months, then switched to an adult Fromm. My puppy developed am allergy to something in the puppy food so I switched to a Four Star single protein source food with low protein and fat, but kept some grains. He has done very well on the new food. No itchy ears or soft stools. Once he gets past the growth stage, I'm going to rotate within Fromm foods, maybe even monthly to avoid future allergies. If you use an adult food, check the protein and fats, as some of their foods have a lot of both.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the input everyone!

From my understanding grain-free benefits those dogs that may have allergies, but to those that do not, there is no significant benefit vs the standard grain kibble. Dogs do well on the standard.

I'm contacting the vendor to see what input they can provide!

Really appreciate it! Keep it coming!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Fromm doesn't make a grain-free specifically for large breed puppies, only the gold.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Niexist said:


> Fromm doesn't make a grain-free specifically for large breed puppies, only the gold.


Fromm Gold Life-stage and Lifestyle Dry Recipes - Fromm Family Foods

That is the product I came across.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I choose to do the fromm grainfree(four star line) when max was 14 months old. When he was a pup I used the Fromm gold -large breed puppy food and it was not grain free and was very happy with it and had never had issues with loose stools.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I raised a few litters, including a big M litter on Fromm puppy - the Gold Large Breed Puppy

Lee


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado ate the LBP until he turned 1 year then I switched him to the four star line and rotated through the grain free flavours. Never had a issue


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you start with grain free you may never be able to give your dog grains. The theory is to try giving them as many items as possible and then go grain free if they need it. Protein sources are far more likely to cause allergies than grains. Beef and chicken are the most common protein allergies. If you see signs of allergy like red itchy ears or a lot of scratching, you can test out another food. It's easy to change foods if you stay within the same lines. When my dog stops growing I may start switching out food within the same brand, one every month or two to avoid creating another allergy.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Awesome feedback everyone!

Looks like I'll be starting my guy on Fromm Gold LBP (grain).

I did contact the vendor, and they suggest keeping the puppy on the Gold LBP up to 16 months of age (growth plates close). 

Does anyone agree or disagree with this statement?

I trust the vendor, but would love to hear other opinions!

All the best!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

pharmcee said:


> Fromm Gold Life-stage and Lifestyle Dry Recipes - Fromm Family Foods
> 
> That is the product I came across.
> 
> ...


Wow I wish I had seen this on chewy when I ordered, it would've been only 5 dollars more.


----------



## pharmcee (Mar 25, 2016)

Niexist said:


> Wow I wish I had seen this on chewy when I ordered, it would've been only 5 dollars more.


I see that it's a bit more costly, and less kibble (8lbs less). From the feedback I got, grain-free early on might not allow him to eat grains later?

Is that right?


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I used Fromm Large Breed Puppy food until 7 months, then switched to an adult Fromm. My puppy developed am allergy to something in the puppy food so I switched to a Four Star single protein source food with low protein and fat, but kept some grains. He has done very well on the new food. No itchy ears or soft stools. Once he gets past the growth stage, I'm going to rotate within Fromm foods, maybe even monthly to avoid future allergies. If you use an adult food, check the protein and fats, as some of their foods have a lot of both.


Which four star flavor did you transition to? My pups 8 months old and isn't going to grow much more. Her vet recommended switching to raw, I said no, so she recommended good quality adult kibble and feed to weight.


----------

